# LF: Suggestions for tall thin background plants



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

for a low light tank ... 30 gallons freshwater ... something tall and not too fat ... and not water wysteria (too much pruning) ... i have many medium to small plants but i need some bigger ones so i can get rid of the tall plastic ones i am using in the back in the meantime


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Val nana, Sagittaria subulata (long leafed form), Cryptocoryne 'Balansae' to name a few.

Good luck on the hunt!

Stuart


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

i appreciate the selection and will go check out these plants  thanks


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Look here:

http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/cryptocorynes.html

I highly reccomend ordering your plants from Tim. I have nad great service from him, and the plants are great.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I'll second that - I had Tim pick for me, based on my tank specs, and VERY happy with what I received 



target said:


> Look here:
> 
> http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/cryptocorynes.html
> 
> I highly reccomend ordering your plants from Tim. I have nad great service from him, and the plants are great.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Giant and tiger vals would be good too. I use them in some of my tall 20s.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

thanks for everyone's suggestions ... i was looking for that aquaflora place as i saw it posted before on here and i thought i had bookmarked it but could not find it ... i did speak with a guy from aquaflora so i think i will try that ... do all planted tanks require co2 ???


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Hoolagal!

None of my planted tanks have CO2. They are all low-light tanks under the care of a completely clueless person who does not have a green thumb (me). You're very welcome to come for a visit.

Tim Burton at Aquaflora nurseries is knowledgeable and he answers his email regularly: Tim Burton <[email protected]>

For a tall, thin easy-care plant I would recommend the one that CRS_Fan (Stuart) was selling recently, hygrophilia polysperma ceylon. In this photo it doesn't look very thin but that's because there are a lot of stalks close together at the bottom; the stems can be separated and planted individually. One of my tanks has just one in; it is tall and slender. http://store.aquafloranurseries.com/default/aquapaks/stem-plants/hygrophila-polysperma-ceylon.html

Rastapus has posted that he's got 1200 new plants in, so you could also ask him for a recommendation.



hoolagal said:


> thanks for everyone's suggestions ... i was looking for that aquaflora place as i saw it posted before on here and i thought i had bookmarked it but could not find it ... i did speak with a guy from aquaflora so i think i will try that ... do all planted tanks require co2 ???


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the info on co2 morainy ... i do not have co2 and my plants were doing well until the black brush algae situation (which was brought in on a plant, not cuz there was anything wrong with my tank) ... i emailed tim for suggestions and the other plant you mentioned, i actually did get some of that from Stuart but i need more more more


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? Great!

Here's a beautiful, easy-to-grow plant that you can get from Tim: Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Really? Great!
> 
> Here's a beautiful, easy-to-grow plant that you can get from Tim: Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'


Personally I find 53B does better in medium-low to medium light. In lower light set-ups, my 53B did not fare well ! This is just my personal experience though !

Kind regards,

Stuart


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions, i am going to order from aquaflora ... tim suggested a few and i am going to go for the ones he suggested one of which was a hygrophila but he did not suggest which variety and i like the one you suggested, the hygrophila corymbosa whatever the rest is, frick you are good speller :O) i also wanted to get some Valisnerias but tim does not sell them, anyone know where i can get some of those ???


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Keep in mind that vals, anacharis, and a few other species are sensitive to overdoses of Excel/metricide. So if you got algae issues, and these plants are present, you are limited as to how you can save these plants. Some though say that dosing normally every other day helps keep the algae at bay, and it helps even these species grow. http://www.plantgeek.net/ will tell you if the species has a sensitivity to excel


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I does Metricide & my Vals melted away. I have Crypts that are doing well though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you, i appreciate the information on the vals ... i have found two more plants i like on the aquaflora website that i am going to try and they are low-light, hard to kill, okay website didn't say that exactly but it was how i read it :O) i am hoping the algae problem will be a thing of the past as all the substrate was changed, the plastic plants, driftwood, decorations all had a bleach dip (1 part bleach, 20 parts water) and then rinsed, dried, and rinsed again ... i did do almost an entire week of excel overdosing before that and with the substrate change i am hopeful (and no one dash my hopes or i will outright call you a hope-dasher !!!) the aglae will be gone


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest jungle val, but if you're going to use Excel to control BBA, then Vals are out. Go with Crypts. If you're interested in some Amazon sword plants, I can help you with that, but they are more of a centerpiece rather than background.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

2wheelsx2 - how big is the amazon sword ??? i could put it right in the centre of the tank just a snitch to the back ... i went to mr. pets on commercial and they have aquaflora plants !!! i bought three buckets but i want to get my tank back to green, green, green  and i went to canadian tire to get the power bars you showed me and i confirmed they were in stock before i went and when i got they they could not find them


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll PM you about the sword plants.

Sorry I should have mentioned that Canadian Tire sucks for stuff like that. I normally bring in the part number and have them look it up on the computer or they can't find it. It's pretty messed up.


----------

